# What's the damage, bad or worse?



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

I think I mis identified this a couple years ago thinking it was bentgrass, but learning more I suspect it may be something like Bermuda. Any thoughts? Tenacity the last couple years does stop it and it seems like it's more controlled, but still popping up around the same areas.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Just found the Google Lens thread…looking like Bermuda&#129327;


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@downriverlawn looks large for bermuda. Have you looked at torpedograss as a possibility?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @downriverlawn looks large for bermuda. Have you looked at torpedograss as a possibility?


I'm new to all these warm season grasses, could be torpedo, could be zoysia from more research.

My only defense is tenacity right now which knocks whatever it is down I guess


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

downriverlawn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @downriverlawn looks large for bermuda. Have you looked at torpedograss as a possibility?
> ...


It's definitely not zoysia. That can be ruled out.


----------

